# Drying Racks - your experience



## medicalGreenGrower (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm considering converting an old grow box into an enclosed drying rack with screen shelves. it would have a carbon filter attached to a computer fan drawing air out. Air intakes are at the bottom of the cabinet.

are there any drawbacks to the screen method? i don't have a lot of space but i'm concerned about drying my crop too quickly and somehow destroying my hard work.  Are other people using racks happy with their results or would you rather hang dry if you only had the space? I still plan to jar cure, is there anything in particular i need to do differently using screens, or anything i need to look out for? should i run my fan on a timer or constantly, or is that something that i'll have to figure out based on the speed of the dry and the current atmospheric conditions outside the box? finally, what type of screen do you recommend and how much space should be between each of shelves? 

thanks.

mG2


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 18, 2009)

stick to el naturale ! save yourself any problems ! just throw that out there ! good luck !


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 19, 2009)

I have always used hardware cloth tables for drying. They are easy to make and a roll of the wire mesh(hardwarecloth) can be purchased large enough to make alot of drying tables. I always laugh at folks that insist hanging weed upside down makes the stuff more potent. They think the stems have thc ready to flow into the buds when hung upside down.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

medicalGreenGrower said:
			
		

> I'm considering converting an old grow box into an enclosed drying rack with screen shelves. it would have a carbon filter attached to a computer fan drawing air out. Air intakes are at the bottom of the cabinet.
> 
> are there any drawbacks to the screen method? i don't have a lot of space but i'm concerned about drying my crop too quickly and somehow destroying my hard work. Are other people using racks happy with their results or would you rather hang dry if you only had the space? I still plan to jar cure, is there anything in particular i need to do differently using screens, or anything i need to look out for? should i run my fan on a timer or constantly, or is that something that i'll have to figure out based on the speed of the dry and the current atmospheric conditions outside the box? finally, what type of screen do you recommend and how much space should be between each of shelves?
> 
> ...


 
Glad you asked--I'm like a week from plucking and I'm wondering what I'll do as well.


----------



## dubblehue (Apr 22, 2009)

I just dried a batch on a nylon window screen laid horizontally in a 4x6 closet that I have vented to the outdoors. I kept air circulating throughout the room with a regular 16" oscillating fan on an adjustable stand I kept around 4' high. It worked great. After three days the stems snapped off nicely, and the bud was nice and sticky, so I jarred them up and didn't get any fog in my jars. So I think that worked pretty good.


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 22, 2009)

Glad you asked this one
Haven't tried this yet. Bought it for a tent set-up. £17-99 just in case anyone else has a tent or vented closet. Hope its OK, I'll let you know. 
Working on it Newie : Told you I was stoned. Go here:http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=881


----------



## Newbud (Apr 22, 2009)

Ya link dont work vesp


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 22, 2009)

I hang em high. As for the THC in the stems ready to flow:rofl: Thats really funny.


----------

